#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Восточная медицина в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге

## Joy

Доброго времени всем.

Прошу помочь в поиске врачей и клиник восточной медицины: тибетской, китайской, аюрведы - в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге.
Предпочтительное направление: аутоиммунные болезни гипоталамо-гипофизарно-тиреоидной системы (неврология и эндокринология).

Пожалуйста, помогите найти врача: методы западной медицины оказались безуспешными.

Просьба воздержаться от ссор и флуда.

----------

Топпер- (10.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

В Питере в дацане настоятель и еще 2 врача принимают. Еще есть тибетский врач который отдельно принимает, но его координаты я не знаю, можете у Дондупа с форума спросить.

----------

Joy (10.08.2012), Алексей Е (10.08.2012), Топпер- (10.08.2012)

----------


## Joy

> В Питере в дацане настоятель и еще 2 врача принимают. Еще есть тибетский врач который отдельно принимает, но его координаты я не знаю, можете у Дондупа с форума спросить.


Большое спасибо и на том. Как зовут тибетского врача?

----------


## Джигме

> Большое спасибо и на том. Как зовут тибетского врача?


Не помню)) Давайте я у Дондупа спрошу и потом вам напишу в личку.

----------

Joy (11.08.2012)

----------


## Мансур

В Москве есть клиника тибетской медицины "Наран", крупная и дорогая. Их сайт - наран.ру.

----------

Joy (11.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Клиника "Джуд-ши" в Москве.

----------


## Joy

> В Москве есть клиника тибетской медицины "Наран", крупная и дорогая. Их сайт - наран.ру.


Такая клиника есть и в моем городе - не впечатляет. И цены нецелесообразны.

Кто-нибудь еще знает хороших врачей? Буду очень благодарна за информацию.

----------


## Joy

> Клиника "Джуд-ши" в Москве.


Не нашлось никакой информации об этой клинике. У них есть сайт, иные контакты?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Они в районе Новослободской в Москве. Балбар-лама, эмчи, там ведёт приём. Врачи все сильные, клиника меньше, чем "Наран", она и существует недавно.Я знаю врачей, которые там работают..

----------


## Лёля

> Большое спасибо и на том. Как зовут тибетского врача?


Вот мне тоже очень нужен хороший (по результатам) врач тибетской медицины в Питере. Подскажите, пожалуйста...
А вот, например, Викторию Колотагину (про нее писали тут) - как можно найти?

----------


## babochka

http://menlaclub.ru/

----------

Joy (16.01.2013)

----------


## Кашмир

http://jutshi.ru/ центр восточной медицины Джу-Ши. хороший центр. там работает Балбар лама и его приемник Данзанов Жимба.

----------

Эделизи (18.07.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Я заказывал средства на  этих сайтах.
https://menlashop.ru/
https://bimala.ru/


Качество хорошее, Пилюли надо не глотать целиком, а толочь и размачивать предварительно, иначе могут в горле застрять. Об этом могут не сказать.

----------

